# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Amazon Go, grocery store without cash, lines and checkout, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/go

amazongo.ai

justwalkout.com
justwalkout.ai
justwalkout.io



> Just Walk Out technology enables shoppers to simply enter a store, grab what they want, and just go. Born from years of experience at Amazon Go, Just Walk Out uses a combination of technologies to eliminate checkout lines. We now offer retailers the ability to leverage this technology in their stores to help bring fast and convenient checkout experiences to more shoppers.


Amazon Go on Wikipedia

Dash Cart, smart shopping cart

Vice President and GM, Amazon Physical Retail, Amazon Go - Dilip Kumar

Just Walk Out, cashierless store technology

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Amazon Go and the world’s most advanced shopping technology

Published on Dec 5, 2016




> Amazon Go is a new kind of store featuring the world’s most advanced shopping technology. No lines, no checkout – just grab and go!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Go reinvents grocery store: No lines, no cash"
It may look like shoplifting, but it's actually Amazon's latest real-world shopping experiment.

by David Katzmaier
December 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Go watches and records your every move?

Published on Dec 7, 2016




> Amazon Go is a store with no lines, no checkout...and lots of watching and recording, it seems. Kim Horcher and special guest Milynn Sarley (Twitch Streamer, Actress, Host) break it down!
> 
> "There’s a lot of excitement about Amazon Go, the company’s new kind of grocery store that lets customers take what they need and leave without ever waiting in line, but there weren’t a whole lot of specifics on how this system works. An Amazon patent filed in 2014 gives us a glimpse of how this could all operate, and it involves — you betcha — hella cameras."

----------


## Airicist

Amazon’s new grocery store is checkout-free

Published on Dec 9, 2016




> Amazon announces Amazon Go, a new grocery store in Seattle that has no checkout lines. Imagine going into a store, picking out what you need, and just walking out the door without standing in a line or even taking out your wallet. Using the Amazon Go app, shoppers simply scan their smartphones as they enter the store.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Go! 3 facts about Amazon changing the way you shop!

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> The largest internet retailer in the world has developed it's own technology for it's brand new store, Amazon Go, which allows users to simply walk in, take what they want, and walk out! WatchMojo News presents 3 need to know facts about Amazon.com and it's new grocery store? Where is it? What do they sell? When does it open? What does this mean for the future of shopping? Watch to find out!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon just acquired a training ground for retail artificial intelligence research"

by Tom Krazit
June 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

What it's like to shop at an Amazon Go store

Published on Jan 21, 2018




> CNET's Shara Tibken gets to try out the Amazon Go store in Seattle before it opens to the public. See what it's like to grocery shop when you don't have to stand in a checkout line.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's first cashierless 'Go' supermarket opens for business

Published on Jan 22, 2018




> You'd better have a smartphone and checking account if you want to shop here.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon opens a supermarket with no checkouts"

by Chris Johnston
January 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic demos RFID checkout - Amazon Go in every store!

Published on Feb 21, 2018




> Panasonic and Trial Company joined forces to conduct a demonstration experiment of the industry’s first RFID based walk through checkout solution. The demonstration was held at the experimental shop, “Trial Lab ,” located at the Trial headquarters using Trial’s “RFID tagging,” which manages manufacturing and distribution data.
> 
> With this “RFID based walk-through automatic checkout solution,” customers can automatically checkout by walking through the checkout lane with the basket containing products with RFID tags. By scanning information of, for example, prepaid cards in advance, the solution will automatically scan products and complete payment, so significantly shortening the checkout time.
> 
> This also dramatically reduces the store staff operation – no need for manned checkouts and a significantly more customer friendly solution than self checkout or asking customers to use hand held scanners. It also adds the ability to keep track of the individual products and enables dynamic pricing.


"Panasonic demo RFID walk through checkout"

by Chris Dawson
February 21, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive tour of Amazon Go in Seattle

Published on Apr 6, 2018




> RN teamed up with PayPoint and two top UK convenience retailers for an exclusive study tour of Amazon Go in Seattle.

----------


## Airicist

We stole tampons from the cashier-less Amazon Go store

Published on Jan 27, 2018




> Just how good is the security at the new Amazon Go store? The answer may surprise you... (but not really - it's pretty damn good)

----------


## Airicist

Why Amazon reportedly wants to open 3,000 automated stores

Published on Oct 1, 2018




> Amazon will reportedly open 3,000 physical stores within three years. Some stores will carry a small number of groceries and others will carry prepared foods. Amazon has the advantage of drawing on the vast amount of data they collect from customers to determine what items to stock.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Amazon Go recruiting team

Published on Oct 19, 2018




> Amazon Go is a new kind of store with no lines and no checkout—you just grab and go! Meet the team behind Amazon Go.

----------


## Airicist

Inside Amazon Go in San Francisco

Published on Oct 24, 2018




> We take a quick shopping tour through the first cashier-free Amazon Go store in San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist

"Store of the Week: Amazon Go"

by Bryan Roberts
September 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Is Planning to Open Cashierless Supermarkets Next Year"
The technology powering Amazon Go convenience stores also could be licensed to other retailers.

by Matt Day
November 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "New patent application points to development of palm scanning tech for Amazon Go stores"

by Nat Levy
December 27, 2019

----------


## Kavin

> Article "New patent application points to development of palm scanning tech for Amazon Go stores"
> 
> by Nat Levy
> December 27, 2019


These stores looks so awesome. 
I'd love to have a shopping experience in one of theses, seems so convenient.

----------


## Airicist

We go inside Amazon's brand-new grocery store (no cashiers in sight)

Feb 25, 2020




> Amazon Go Grocery lets you shop for fresh produce and just walk out, no wallet required.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inside ‘Amazon Go Grocery’: Tech giant opens first full-sized store without cashiers or checkout lines"

by Kurt Schlosser
February 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon is opening its first full-size, cashierless grocery store. Here’s a first look inside"

by Lauren Thomas
February 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Amazon One: an easier way through your day

Sep 29, 2020




> See how Amazon One simplifies your day, leaving you more time to enjoy the things that matter. Amazon One is the fast, convenient, contactless identity service that uses your palm. Just hover to enter, identify, and pay.


Article "Amazon introduces the Amazon One, a way to pay with your palm when entering stores"

by Sarah Perez
September 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon set to open first checkout-free grocery store in the UK in coming days"
The Amazon Go concept first launched in the US two years ago, when the retail behemoth first spoke of plans to replicate the model in 30 towns and cities in the UK

by Emma Munbodh
March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Inside the UK's first Amazon Fresh store

Mar 4, 2021




> Shopping giant Amazon has opened its first physical store outside the US, in Ealing, west London.
> 
> The till-less supermarket uses cameras to track customers as they shop. The items they pick up and leave the store with are then automatically charged to their Amazon account.
> 
> Tom Richell went to try it out.


"‘It’s scary’: Shoppers give verdict on Amazon’s futuristic till-free supermarket"
Retail giant’s new London store uses cameras and depth-censor tools so customers can pick up items and go

by Adam Forrest
March 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon selects Wembley Park for location of next till-free grocery store in London, and more sites are planned"
Amazon now has two London grocery stores, and more sites are expected to open....

by Joanna Bourke
March 16, 2021

Amazon.co.uk

amazon.co.uk

youtube.com/AmazonUK

facebook.com/AmazonUK

twitter.com/AmazonUK

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s Automated Checkout Is Coming to Full-Size Supermarkets"
Widespread adoption could fuel charges the company aims to eliminate cashiers. Amazon denies that, saying it created thousands of grocery jobs.

by Matt Day
April 22, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon brings its cashierless tech to a full-size grocery store for the first time"
The technology is arriving in its fourteenth US Amazon Fresh store

by Jon Porter
June 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Whole Foods Market to launch Just Walk Out technology at two locations"

by Dilip Kumar
September 8, 2021

----------

